
Show HN: Intents – Get linked with people that see what you see - _matteo_mosca_
Hi everyone,
I&#x27;m working on a new paradigm of a social network, that uses visual searches to link groups of people who are interested, inspired and connected to what they&#x27;re looking at. 
I mean, you just take a picture and Intents show you communities of people (I would love to call them &quot;Tribes&quot;), who&#x27;ve taken a correlated picture. And of course you can interact with them.
Here the link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intents.me<p>My vision is to connect people with the same intents, now with a simple picture (analysed with AI&#x2F;CV algorithms) and in the future, I would add a JS framework (chrome extension?) that also connect online people who are browsing websites correlated with the images.<p>Example: Online shoppers looking for a cool Nike sneaker connected with influencers and people who&#x27;ve taken a picture of those shoes.<p>Does this make sense? What do you think about it? 
I&#x27;m looking forward to hearing your feedback.<p>Best, 
Matteo
======
_matteo_mosca_
Thank you guys for the feedback. I'll answer both the comments telling you
more about what I have in mind.

I'm the CEO of Leva, this company here www.leva.io. We work in the field of
entertainment and retail, building unique context-aware machines with
mechatronics and computer vision technologies.

From this spring, I've been focusing/obsessed by this idea of crossing cyber-
lives of online shoppers (indoor in front of a computer) with outdoor
shoppers. The latter are people with their smartphones, in front of the
physical products that the others are seeing on their browsers at home. What
if we put together users with the same "browsing intentions", with people that
are out there with the real things in front of them?

Plus, we think about browsing activities, as individual "jobs". But what if
those become collective? What if an influencer could guide a group of online
shoppers through different websites/opportunities? At any given time,
thousands of people are willing to solve same problems online: buying shoes,
food, book a hotel, flight, enjoy something, etc. Those people are related in
some way, and only together, in some cases, they can achieve advantages. Like
what happens with the shopping teams of the Chinese Pinduoduo, or the users of
the American Drop.

A case study could be the one I mentioned before, teens with low-budget that
want to buy a particular Nike sneaker, want to be a part of a shopping team,
to get discounts or feedback directly from people who have those shoes in
their hands. Maybe influencers or people that are in malls right now in front
of those shoes? Perhaps they'd like to receive real-time feedback about the
quality/materials/sizes/prices?

The value proposition needs to be adequately defined, and this message could
seem a bit messy, with many opened ways. That's because it is just the
beginning.

We need to do user research to understand pains better, get user feedback and
define the real personas of the market segment. For now, this is just a
business hypothesis. We'll be doing interviews to the first leads to
understand what they want, and we'll define the features of the first MVP.

Does this answers your questions? What's your point of view/suggestion?

------
jerome-jh
Looks like you are only to meet people with very shallow interests + why would
you like to connect with influencers?

------
brudgers
It's an interesting idea. What experiences led to it?

